# Holy fuck, watch this & drive SLOWER



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Anything else!? I'm assuming the guy died, but is there a news report?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Pretty fucking brutal. But let's not kid ourselves. Driving in the outside lane or driving slower won't necessarily save you from an accident like that. Being aware of texture changes in the road's surface and knowing WHAT to do when your car goes out of control is more important. This is why I won't drive a car with lots of power steering; it just kills the feedback in the steering wheel. That feedback has helped me stay in control countless times when driving in snow.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

RIP is right. The SUV vaporized. I'll be driving slower next time with that in mind. I pass logging trucks going the other way every day.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

My 17 yr old daughter and I just watched...crazy...have your teenager watch it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Pretty fucking brutal. But let's not kid ourselves. Driving in the outside lane or driving slower won't necessarily save you from an accident like that. Being aware of texture changes in the road's surface and knowing WHAT to do when your car goes out of control is more important. This is why I won't drive a car with lots of power steering; it just kills the feedback in the steering wheel. That feedback has helped me stay in control countless times when driving in snow.


Yup, almost half the cars I've owned have had manual racks in them ('78 and '82 Celica, '85/'87/'89/'91 MR2s) and I prefer it to ANY power rack.

The other thing this helps illustrate is how undivided highways are far more dangerous than divided highways/freeways. I know a lot of people that say they don't like the highway, and prefer to take two lane roads instead. If this were a diviided highway, chances are the SUV would have hit the barrier and veered back off the right side of the road (possibly colliding with the cube van again but they'd be going the same speed instead of head on).

- snow tires help

- being careful to stay out of the slush on both sides helps

- driving an appropriate speed helps (in a 110 km/h zone I usually do 120 or so, given the conditions in the vid I'd probably be doing 100-110 or so which may still be too fast)

RIP cause people don't tend to survive that!


----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

Pretty sure that was a Toytota Tacoma with a camper shell. That's what all the shrapnel is from...the shell and whatever was in the back of the truck. Not saying it wasn't a brutal wreck, and anyone in the truck (especially the passenger side) was probably pretty messed up, but the whole vehicle didn't disintegrate.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

holy fuck is right.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Pretty sure that was a Toytota Tacoma with a camper shell. That's what all the shrapnel is from...the shell and whatever was in the back of the truck. Not saying it wasn't a brutal wreck, and anyone in the truck (especially the passenger side) was probably pretty messed up, but the whole vehicle didn't disintegrate.


It was a Nissan Navara and I think had not passed the crash safety tests over in Russia. 

Also one thing could of made this accident not happen, a center divide.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Saw this on theync the other day(great website if you're into gruesome shit). Pretty crazy stuff, looks like the SUV drifted a bit to the left hitting the loose snow and causing them to get sucked to the left and overcompensate to the right.


----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

Smokehaus said:


> It was a Nissan Navara and I think had not passed the crash safety tests over in Russia.
> 
> Also one thing could of made this accident not happen, a center divide.


Nissan Navara = Nissan Frontier. So, not a Taco, but similar :dunno:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Smokehaus said:


> It was a Nissan Navara and I think had not passed the crash safety tests over in Russia.
> 
> Also one thing could of made this accident not happen, a center divide.


I don't care what you're driving. If you get t-boned by a big rig at 80mph or so (estimating that both were going 40ish), you're fucked. It's over.

What could have made this accident not happen was better driving. You can't put a center divide up everywhere. It's just cost prohibitive. Plus, if there was a center divide, it would've just sent the vehicle careening back across the lanes in the direction he was heading and it probably would've started a pileup that would've involved the vehicle taking the video.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

There are many things to be aware of while driving, & I'm sure there were precautions that could have been taken.

Point being, there is no hind site for these people. 

If it was you or anyone you might of known, that was your only shot. You don't get another chance after that.
Better safe than sorry.

TT


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jesus. I watched it 5 times to make sure it wasn't CGI that truck got tore the fuck up.

Chills.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

This is horrible, but if the guy would have just stayed in his lane and not drifted over into the middle slush shit he would be just fine. Maybe he hit ice that mad him do that. I don't know, but from what I saw he just drifted into the slush. And a car shouldn't evaporate like that, holy shit. Just glad I have a Saturn.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Also is the guy alive. There is a good chance he is ok since the truck hit the passenger side. TP hit a tree at 120 and he was just fine so crazier things have happened.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Just glad I have a Saturn.


Please tell me this is a joke. :laugh:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

damn, in that video snowolf posted it looks like the guy intintionally did that. Im suprised that car pushed that truck like that though..... 

I have seen people come in from 3 car vs semi accidents in the past 2 months from I70 up here that were beat up and required some putting back together. the other 25 or so died on impact.....


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Also is the guy alive. There is a good chance he is ok since the truck hit the passenger side. TP hit a tree at 120 and he was just fine so crazier things have happened.


Hitting a tree is much different. The car can deccelerate more gradually as it deforms around the tree. A head on collision (especially with a truck) is much different because the impulse is so high. You can clearly see the truck plows through after the collision moving at at least 30 mph. The car was initially traveling at over 45mph right before impact. That means he accelerated from 45mph to (-)30mph during the duration of the actual impact, which was probably less than a tenth of a second, conservatively. That would be something like 1100ft/s^2, or to put that in perspective, enough to accelerate a body to rest from over 750mph in only one second or nearly 35 G's. That is almost certainly lethal.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I drive a semi for a living and while this was clearly a freak accident based on weather and a loss of control, you guys would not believe the stupid shit people do in front of trucks. When loaded, up here in the PNW we run extended weight loads and I am at 105,500 pounds which is 25,000 pounds heavier than your standard 18 wheeler and I am not hauling lumber; I am hauling 11,300 gallons of gasoline!
> 
> I will have people race around me then dive in front of me front the left lane at 65 MPH and dynamite the brakes to make their exit because they just could not stand being behind the truck for 10 extra seconds to exit safely. People will pull right out in front of me on solid ice and then stop to turn left.
> 
> ...


Not to be cold, and I'm definitely not, but your post reminds me of Darwin awards. I get more cautious around those big trucks, not less. Some people are just stupid.

EDIT: Reminds me of a wreck I watched here in San Diego. Semi is going down the freeway minding their own business. A car comes flying onto the freeway from an on ramp from another freeway. But instead of staying in the merging lane, the idiot driver flies across all 4 lanes. The semi was in lane #3, and jerks his truck to avoid the car but in the end, the semi ends up on its side and slides into the rail.

Driver, ok. Semi driver. Dead.

Fucked up.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Dude, do you have any idea of the energy potential of an 80,000 pound rig doing 50 MPH? A fucking Saturn would crumple like a beer can, so would a huge ass F-350 diesel pickup. Trust me dude, you tangle with a semi and it does not matter what kind of vehicle you are in, you are going home in a box.


LOL! I LMFAO when I read that quip about his Saturn. :laugh:

A big rig hitting a vehicle is like a 150 pound guy getting hit by a rhinoceros... a rhinoceros with the speed of a cheetah. It's simple physics. It's just not gonna work out well for the little guy.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Yes, I read the report of this and the guy in the car got pissed because he thought the truck "blocked him in" so he deliberately swerved into the front axle of the truck. What sucks about this is the truck driver did the wrong thing by trying to avoid the collision and swerving. Because he left his lane, he was held at fault for all the bad shit that went down after he left his lane. I will not leave my lane for an idiot in a car no matter what; especially with fuel. If the idiot has to die then so be it; I will not willingly involve an innocent motorist in another lane because of dumb fuck. I consider it enforing a Darwin Award....:dunno:


That'll show that dumbass truck driver to mess with me! :laugh:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

That truck was demolished.... period. The debris field was just as much that truck as it was that trucks canopy. Did you see the semi on impact? Even it was phased in this wreck.... 

That quick...


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Damn! I drive fast (but in control) most of the time, but if the weather or situation requires me to drive like a grandma then you better believe I will. I never cut off rigs or bigger trucks because that's just dumb! I don't know how it is everywhere else, but I often wish the DMV here would require driving tests every year or 2, instead of just a written test every 4-8yrs, especially if the driver has been involved in any accidents, moving violations, etc. 

I think that forcing people to take a driving test every year or so would actually help prevent a lot of these idiots from keeping their driving privileges, or at least make them realize it's a privilege NOT a right, and should be treated as such. I'd rather be 5 minutes late than dead!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

handscreate said:


> I think that forcing people to take a driving test every year or so would actually help prevent a lot of these idiots from keeping their driving privileges, or at least make them realize it's a privilege NOT a right, and should be treated as such. I'd rather be 5 minutes late than dead!


I gave up on the speed thing a few years ago. It was just too tiring on long drives and snowy roads to get somewhere 30 minutes sooner. 

It's funny you should mention recurring driving tests: my 88 year-old mother just had to do her written test again (all old people in Ontario do) Pain in the butt that it might be, she's a big fan of the requirement and thinks that she should have to do a driving test too. Says it refreshes her memory of all the little things you're supposed to know.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

> People still don`t respect trains either. It is amazing the stupid shit people (truck drivers too) do at railroad crossings.
> Again, because I haul Gasoline, I am required to stop at railroad crossings. I will frequently get people in cars get totally pissed off, honk the horn flash the high beams and angrily go around me at a blind railroad crossing without even looking for a train. A semi is no match for a train yet these dumbasses in cars think their Honda is impervious to trains....


^^^^^ Yea what you said!!!!

I work with trains everyday and people just don't get it, We are now running trains up to 17,000 tons and over two miles long. "that's 34,000,000 pounds folks" It takes a very long time to stop that much weight and even if it hits something and derails its gonna travel another half mile before coming to a stop.

I don't think its safe to run them that big or long and I could go into a lot of reasons why but thats just greedy corporate america.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> As a pilot, I have annual currency requirements that have to be met and every 2 years, I have to take a Flight Review with a flight instructor to make sure I remain safe and competent in the air. ***snip***


Yeah, I teach people how to get their licences to drive airside at Pearson Airport in Toronto (well I did until the move out west). I probably spend more time airside than I do groundside, and I feel WAY more safe there due to the stringent training, testing, and re-testing requirements.

The thing that kills me is people come to me after driving on the street anywhere from 2-30 years, and it's painful to drive with them and their horrible habits. They don't do the simple thing like coming to a full stop, signalling, looking around before crossing a taxiway entrance, etc. It's really amazing how tough it is for people to break their bad habits. I've gone half way though a training session and told students to take me out (of the airside area) and come back when they're going to be able to take it seriously.

Anyway, I rant. It just makes me want to drive less and less, and driving is something I used to love.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> As a pilot, I have annual currency requirements that have to be met and every 2 years, I have to take a Flight Review with a flight instructor to make sure I remain safe and competent in the air. I really think this should be a requirement of driving too. The flight review process is also a relaxed, friendly educational experience, not a pass/fail thing. It is an opportunity to get some extra education and have bad piloting habits pointed out. Every pilot I know comes out of a flight review as a safer, better educated pilot. I think this approach would really help reduce a lot of senseless bullshit on the highway.


Exactly! It's the act of having to test & get reviewed & feedback that most drivers are missing out on. When I do track days in my car, I have a competent driving instructor in the passenger seat explaining how I could have done better or commenting that I executed a turn, pass, maneuver perfectly. This type of feedback helps tremendously to improve my driving skills both on & off the track, including watching out for the idiots who think they're great drivers. The idiots should all get a Darwin award...or a swift kick in the pants!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Saturn is the safest car out there....not now though. I obviously wasn't saying it was gonna save me from a semi. For the most part every car is gonna fair the same. And people have the same issue with motorcycles Snowwolf. The more I drive the angrier I get. People are so dumb driving.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Thats a massive crash, almost thought it was fake cause it looks like the cars wasent slowing down!

This weekend Ive seen 3 crashes, where 1 was a crash where the driver died. Even with the expensive and long driver classes we have here people are crashing and driving like idiots...


----------



## Volt (Mar 7, 2012)

david_z said:


> holy fuck is right.


+1. Wow. RIP to the guy in the truck. One just never knows when your last day is. I hope she/he told his close ones he loves them before getting in his truck.

That's the one thing I've always took seriously. I always tell my wife and daughter I love them before I leave for work each morning.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

I used to test ride for several motorcycle companies & did some instructing as well. I always told students & still tell friends that if you choose to get on 2 wheels, consider yourself invisible & be prepared to always be aware of your surroundings. Sadly the vast majority of people are so wrapped up in checking their twitter, Facebook & email while texting, talking, drinking coffee & an energy drink while stuffing their face in the car while they run late to an appointment or work that they can't be bothered with paying attention to the road & everyone sharing it with them. In the event I every have the power to make a change, more frequent driving tests & instruction will be a requirement


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Saturn is the safest car out there....not now though. I obviously wasn't saying it was gonna save me from a semi. For the most part every car is gonna fair the same. And people have the same issue with motorcycles Snowwolf. The more I drive the angrier I get. People are so dumb driving.


Uhhhhh Saturn? I'm the generalizing king, but saying that an entire brand is the safest car out there is even too much of a generalization for me!!! There are many that would dispute your claim. Volvo had great crash test ratings for a while, the late 90's Toyota tercel was another great one. Not sure if it's even possible to say one particular model is the "safest" due to all the different variables associated with a car crash. Best method of protection? Not getting into the accident in the first place!



Snowolf said:


> Man I know you are right. people in cars are total douche bags to motorcycles.....:thumbsdown:


Yup, had an FZ6 and an R1 for a while. Did 18,000 km on the FZ6 first year I had it and realized that I was on my own out there. I rode in downtown Toronto on occasion, but whenever I could I'd be out in the country hours away from civilization. The best riding was up near Algonquin park on an old logging road that they had paved about 10 years before. It started in the middle of nowhere, and went nowhere, so it was great! I really do miss my bikes...


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Pretty sure that was a Toytota Tacoma with a camper shell. That's what all the shrapnel is from...the shell and whatever was in the back of the truck. Not saying it wasn't a brutal wreck, and anyone in the truck (especially the passenger side) was probably pretty messed up, but the whole vehicle didn't disintegrate.


ya i know a lot about tacomas, and i am 99% sure that was not a tacoma, also that was not just the camper shell exploding. it was the entire vehicle. that thing was in 10000 pieces and the drivers area was hit square on. the odds of surviving are slim to none. it looks like the only thing they did wrong was attempt to break when they hit a patch of ice/snow (which made them loose control and slide around the first time) then over correct and steer and slide into the other lane after bouncing off the van. really a horrible accident and it just shows how dangerous roads can get in bad weather and how quickly it can turn fatal


lol didnt even realize there were 5 pages here. i missed a lot


but yes, people are stupid when it comes to driving, and dont think about anything. it scares me every time i pass a semi on the right. all im thinking is oh god i hope im not in the blind spot, dont try to merge. i always speed up just so im not next to the thing. nobody respects semis. everyone just thinks they are big, rolling road blocks, and have no idea what it will do to you if you get in an accident. nobody sees bikes either. i was driving in stop and go traffic on the highway and almost rear ended a guy on a bike, and i ride motorcycles! I looked down at the radio, then looked up and the guy on the bike blended in with the car in front of him i didnt even really see him till i was close and realized i better stop sooner then i was planning. that shook me up quite a bit and felt so bad for the guy that i got pretty close.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Uhhhhh Saturn? I'm the generalizing king, but saying that an entire brand is the safest car out there is even too much of a generalization for me!!! There are many that would dispute your claim. Volvo had great crash test ratings for a while, the late 90's Toyota tercel was another great one. Not sure if it's even possible to say one particular model is the "safest" due to all the different variables associated with a car crash. Best method of protection? Not getting into the accident in the first place!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, had an FZ6 and an R1 for a while. Did 18,000 km on the FZ6 first year I had it and realized that I was on my own out there. I rode in downtown Toronto on occasion, but whenever I could I'd be out in the country hours away from civilization. The best riding was up near Algonquin park on an old logging road that they had paved about 10 years before. It started in the middle of nowhere, and went nowhere, so it was great! I really do miss my bikes...


Them and Toyota are the two safest car companies. That's partly to why Saturn went out of business. They put too much into the car and then had to sell it for what it was worth and people don't like paying for what they get. I know what you mean though. There is no way to say for sure. I do know the company as a whole has, I believe, more safety awards for their cars than anyone else. Toyota has probably passed them now. I'm not gonna go into detail, point being, they're damn safe.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

holy fucking shit this guy was serious with his saturn crap i thought it was a joke at first


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm going to stick with my land cruiser for safeness, that and not driving in front of a semi....saturn haha


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

cjcameron11 said:


> I'm going to stick with my land cruiser for safeness, that and not driving in front of a semi....saturn haha


im going to cover my tacoma in plate bumpers and beefy sliders, i dont care how great your saturn's crash ratings are, im sure they didnt test it against a 600 pound metal wedge attached to a truck. it would be no match for a semi, but i wouldnt need to worry about normal cars on the road 









(not my truck, but what it would look like with bumper)


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

as with everything in a mans life, its all about the size haha


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

saw this vid on another car forum, and yeah, most agree that activated traction control could have possibly saved this mans life.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

AIRider said:


> saw this vid on another car forum, and yeah, most agree that activated traction control could have possibly saved this mans life.


I hate to agree, because I'm not the biggest fan of anything being out of my control, but yeah I've been playing with the yaw control in my work truck (ford escape) and if I try to put it sideways it'll grab one of the front brakes and bring it back. Very good, although not natural feeling at all... For 99.9999999999999% of the population electronic aids are the shit!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

AIRider said:


> saw this vid on another car forum, and yeah, most agree that activated traction control could have possibly saved this mans life.


i hate admitting that too, because i like to think i know how to drive, but a little while ago i was driving my dad's subaru down an icy mountain road and didnt even see that the entire outside turn was black ice. i hit the brakes like normal to slow down and started to slide and before i knew it the abs had kicked in, stopped the slide and i was able to make the turn and not plow into the concrete barrier 30 feet away. i had the feeling that had i been in my truck, without abs, i wouldn't have realized fast enough what was happening and wouldn't have been able to react fast enough to pump the breaks before i slid into a barrier. i the abs is tuned right so it only kicks on in serious situations and doesn't intrude that much it can be a very valuable aid.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

To you guys bashing on the Saturn and thunderChunkaDelic, Saturn has a space frame just like an Audi. Built to somewhat withstand Autobahn crashes.

Don't they have a 5 star euro crash test rating?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

^Thank you and in no way was I saying it could withstand a semi. The dent proof material is pretty sweet.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow.. I am notorious for driving fast in the snow.. I have an Dakota SLT with AWD and its amazing in the snow.. 

But after watching that, I think I'm going to slow down a bit.. yikes..


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

chronicsmoke said:


> Wow.. I am notorious for driving fast in the snow.. I have an Dakota SLT with AWD and its amazing in the snow..
> 
> But after watching that, I think I'm going to slow down a bit.. yikes..


That's the kinda response I was goin' for!

TT


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Slowing down won't help much, the driver was going much slower than I drive in the same conditions. You need to actually pay attention to what you're doing and know how to control a slide if you want to be safe. It doesn't matter if I'm driving my jetta, 318i 'vert, or RX-7(all way too old for traction control), I'm still passing everyone when it snows. The difference is I've spent countless hours sliding for fun in all conditions and a couple track days, I don't overreact when I start to slide, 99% of the time I'm drifting on purpose  I don't care if you're doing 10mph, if you hit a patch of ice or a slush pile on the side of the road and you crank the wheel, what happened in the vid might happen to you.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> That's the kinda response I was goin' for!
> 
> TT


I showed it to my co-workers and they almost turned white.. I didn't tell them what it was about first. lol

But I also agree with Honeycomb.. When your driving faster then you should, you HAVE to pay attention to every detail in the road. I've ridden out many potentially bad skids, never on a highway fortunetly, just when giving it around empty country roads. 

One isntance I was driving like 60mph on the highway after a snowstorm, driving in the fast lane passing a line of cars/transports doing half my speed.. keep your speed locked, eyes ahead and knuckles white :laugh: The line up of cars was easily a mile or two long.. had to get it on the GoPro haha


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Man I know you are right. people in cars are total douche bags to motorcycles.....:thumbsdown:


It works both ways, a lot of bikers think they own the road. My wife quit riding on our bike because of all of the close calls with idiots, I quit after we had our first kid, too much to risk.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> It works both ways, a lot of bikers think they own the road. My wife quit riding on our bike because of all of the close calls with idiots, I quit after we had our first kid, too much to risk.


Sold my bike after someone pulled out in front of me as I was passing 2 tri-axle dump trucks.. Guy didn't even look, missed me by like a foot IF that..


----------



## LoNeWoLF020 (Mar 8, 2012)

chronicsmoke said:


> Sold my bike after someone pulled out in front of me as I was passing 2 tri-axle dump trucks.. Guy didn't even look, missed me by like a foot IF that..


I've been tempted to get a bike for so long - but stuff like that makes me hesitant about pulling the trigger. I've seen a car obliviously hit a biker, it's just sad how some drivers are so unaware of their surroundings.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

honeycomb said:


> Slowing down won't help much, the driver was going much slower than I drive in the same conditions. You need to actually pay attention to what you're doing and know how to control a slide if you want to be safe. It doesn't matter if I'm driving my jetta, 318i 'vert, or RX-7(all way too old for traction control), I'm still passing everyone when it snows. The difference is I've spent countless hours sliding for fun in all conditions and a couple track days, I don't overreact when I start to slide, 99% of the time I'm drifting on purpose  I don't care if you're doing 10mph, if you hit a patch of ice or a slush pile on the side of the road and you crank the wheel, what happened in the vid might happen to you.


I think everyone should know how to come out of a slide or put yourself in one if need be.
The only way too learn is to practice.

I enjoy driving, & had a chance to play on an Indy lite race car. Oh, now that is fun. You get to feel jet fighter G forces.

I can also drive in a perfect straight line, completely sideways, for as long as I want. In the snow, that is.

23 years of burnouts & donuts in snow covered parking lots.
Practice, practice, practice.

TT


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

LoNeWoLF020 said:


> I've been tempted to get a bike for so long - but stuff like that makes me hesitant about pulling the trigger. I've seen a car obliviously hit a biker, it's just sad how some drivers are so unaware of their surroundings.


I wouldn't let that stop you, as a rider you can get pretty bloody good at being in tune with traffic flows and predicting what the unpredicatble will do. If your heads in the game it is a relatively safe sport. Also, if you can get out of a dense population area to where the roads open up, there's nothing like it!

One time I took a trip to my dads house and back on a weekend just for something to do. My dad lived 500 km away from me so it was about a 5 hour ride there, and I took the long way home, across a 1.5 hr ferry ride, and rode home into the night Sunday night. There's something about it being just you and the bike out there...

I REALLY MISS MY BIKE!


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> ^Thank you and in no way was I saying it could withstand a semi. The plastic body panels are pretty sweet.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

I used to have a Saturn and as much as I didn't like that car I almost feel the need to defend the poor thing :laugh: 

My boyfriend (at the time) decided to take it for some light off road-ing and ended up rolling it over. This was the SC2 sports coupe mind you, not an SUV :laugh: We rolled three times, got out, flipped the thing back over and drove it from Lake Havasu to back to LA. Good times! It looked like crap but it ran fine. The plastic body parts sheared off, so I was crusing around with a bare frame for awhile. 


Had the stupid thing fixed only to be rear ended by some senior citizen who was asleep behind the wheel on the way home from a Vegas trip. Hit me hard enough to push me UNDER the huge pick up truck in front of me. Poor car was crunched to a 1/3 of it's original size. Again, we both walked away totally unharmed, but that was it for the Saturn!!!

That said, I am sure it would have exploded if I ran it into a big rig.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> As a pilot, I have annual currency requirements that have to be met and every 2 years, I have to take a Flight Review with a flight instructor to make sure I remain safe and competent in the air. I really think this should be a requirement of driving too. The flight review process is also a relaxed, friendly educational experience, not a pass/fail thing. It is an opportunity to get some extra education and have bad piloting habits pointed out. Every pilot I know comes out of a flight review as a safer, better educated pilot. I think this approach would really help reduce a lot of senseless bullshit on the highway.


+1 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Being reared ended by an asleep senior citizen coming back from a Vegas trip.....now that's comical.


----------

